# Gateway 300/400 for VW Touareg



## whammie (Jun 20, 2006)

Looking for some info on the Denison Gateway 300/400 for a 2006 Touareg with DVD NAV. I see that Denison makes a Bluetooth adaptor for the gateway but I can not seem to find any information on it. Can anyone give me some info on it. Is it a plug and play and would it work with the volume controls similar to the parrot install done by members of this forum?


----------

